# AAPC vs AHIMA



## krystle8402 (Sep 11, 2017)

I emailed with a recruiter for a particular company.  They accept AHIMA credentials, and not AAPC.  I've seen this quite a few times.  Thoughts?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 11, 2017)

It really depends on the employers and where you live. If its a Facility they usually prefer AHIMA over AAPC. Some will take either, some may want CCS + CPC or some may want RHIT in addition.


----------



## krystle8402 (Sep 11, 2017)

CodingKing said:


> It really depends on the employers and where you live. If its a Facility they usually prefer AHIMA over AAPC. Some will take either, some may want CCS + CPC or some may want RHIT in addition.



A lot of what I see asks for a CCS.  I may do some research as to why. . .different type of training?  

Thanks for the input!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 11, 2017)

CPC focuses on professional and other services billed on CMS-1500 while CCS is professional and facility which use CMS-1500 & UB-04. CCS is like CPC, COC & CIC combined.


----------



## krystle8402 (Sep 12, 2017)

CodingKing said:


> CPC focuses on professional and other services billed on CMS-1500 while CCS is professional and facility which use CMS-1500 & UB-04. CCS is like CPC, COC & CIC combined.



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## johnpiaskowski (Sep 26, 2017)

*Jpiaskowski*

The slight difference between CPC and CCS or CCA is the skillset in CPT and ICD10-PCS. Outpatient coders like CPC certified coders use the CPT and HCPCS Lvl2 while CCS or CCA coders use ICD10-PCS and HCPCS lvl2.


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 6, 2017)

Has anyone here on the forum taken both exams?  I went with AAPC, but I'm wondering if I should go with AHIMA as well just to have my bases covered.


----------



## SeanFleming0373 (Oct 6, 2017)

In my experience, the CPC exam focused mainly on coding scenarios and anatomy/physiology.  The CCS exam was somewhat more comprehensive...I had questions about DRGs/APCs, discharge dispositions, compliance and regulations, and the coding section was presented as case studies more closely resembling working from an actual medical record.  There are definite advantages to holding both certifications, as it demonstrates a significant personal investment and commitment to the HIM profession.


----------



## Capecodtenor (Oct 9, 2017)

SeanFleming0373 said:


> In my experience, the CPC exam focused mainly on coding scenarios and anatomy/physiology.  The CCS exam was somewhat more comprehensive...I had questions about DRGs/APCs, discharge dispositions, compliance and regulations, and the coding section was presented as case studies more closely resembling working from an actual medical record.  There are definite advantages to holding both certifications, as it demonstrates a significant personal investment and commitment to the HIM profession.



And I'm sure it wouldn't hurt with the job prospects as well.


----------



## KMCARICO (Oct 10, 2017)

*Ahima certification*

I am a new member of AHIMA and was wondering if there is somewhere to obtain a breakdown of the type of questions/sections on the CCS exam? I already hold my CPC. AAPC has a section that gives a breakdown of their exams, that's why I was hoping AHIMA does the same and I may have overlooked it. 

Thanks!


----------



## morgan5664 (Oct 10, 2017)

kmc2ts said:


> I am a new member of AHIMA and was wondering if there is somewhere to obtain a breakdown of the type of questions/sections on the CCS exam? I already hold my CPC. AAPC has a section that gives a breakdown of their exams, that's why I was hoping AHIMA does the same and I may have overlooked it.
> 
> Thanks!



On AHIMA's website under Certification, if you'll click on the certification that applies for you (CCS), there is a Candidate Guide that covers general information for all certs.  In the back in the appendix, you'll find a break down for each exam.

Good luck


----------

